

Eduardo Saverin renounces US citizenship to dodge tax bill - okal
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/11/facebook-billionaire-renounces-us-citizenship-likely-to-help-dodge-massive-tax-bill/

======
sp332
This article doesn't make sense. He's not "dodging" taxes, since he's also
giving up any claim to benefits of those taxes (social security, roads,
constitutional rights, etc.) And I'm sure Singapore has higher tax rates than
the US, generally speaking?

